# Forum > MMO > Blade and Soul Exploits|Hacks >  Farming Moonwater Tears!

## PvE Boost

Probably known by most already, but for those that might not know it is possible to go straight to the boss in Monkeystone. This is one of the blue dungeons you see in F8. After killing the boss, who is soloable at least by a few classes, you can take those Moonwater Tears that normally go for about 60s each. Here is how you do it:

-Run to the locked doors and hug them. While moving towards the door SS and you will go through the door. Do the same thing for the 2nd door and then die somewhere safe to rezz.

Something to note, abilities like the FM's Q and E also work instead of having to SS. Just make sure you are hugging the door and moving while doing so before you use one of those abilities.

You can also do this same trick on the door right before Hae Mujin (the room that throws fire when fighting those two mobs.)

**This is for HALLS OF OGONG**

----------


## mykki

> Probably known by most already, but for those that might not know it is possible to go straight to the boss in Monkeystone. This is one of the blue dungeons you see in F8. After killing the boss, who is soloable at least by a few classes, you can take those Moonwater Tears that normally go for about 60s each. Here is how you do it:
> 
> -Run to the locked doors and hug them. While moving towards the door SS and you will go through the door. Do the same thing for the 2nd door and then die somewhere safe to rezz.
> 
> Something to note, abilities like the FM's Q and E also work instead of having to SS. Just make sure you are hugging the door and moving while doing so before you use one of those abilities.
> 
> There is a planned maintenance in a few hours so its possible that this might be fixed. Who knows. You can also do this same trick on the door right before Hae Mujin (the room that throws fire when fighting those two mobs.)


This is interesting and didnt know have to test out if it works in ruins.

Well Hae mujin it does not really help. Last boss might be unsoloable atm. 4 or was it 5m hp and 10 min enrage + true sight

----------


## mykki

can you provide short video how you do this because i cant reproduce it

----------


## mykki

Nvm in half of ogong most certainly works. In brightstone ruins i havent been able to reproduce this one

----------


## PvE Boost

I've been trying it in a lot of different doors and so far have only been able to do it in Halls of Ogong and that one specific door in BSH. Pretty good for Halls of Ogong if you want to farm the Moonwater Tears to make about 1.2g. As a forcemaster it takes me approx 5mins per kill and the boss is rather easy.

----------


## Esaloordi

Wonder if you can actually get banned for this?

----------


## mykki

> Wonder if you can actually get banned for this?


Ofc you can get yourself banned. This is exploit. Thought i highly doubt that Ncsoft start hunting inviduals from logs. Most likely it would go as player reports. Best way to avoid this is to just go from xserver dungeon so no on knows where you're going

----------


## Esaloordi

I guess so. And people are doing this in pugs so i think im pretty safe solo.

----------


## reksunami

so we put our back againts the wall, walk backward touching the wall and then SS ??

----------


## mayainverse

5 min really. takes me 7min on my fm

----------


## mykki

> 5 min really. takes me 7min on my fm


Well you cant really solo anything else faster than this if you want to farm cash. Im running this place in 3-4 mins

----------


## PvE Boost

> so we put our back againts the wall, walk backward touching the wall and then SS ??


Pretty much! You can also just walk forward if you have any abilities that let you dash like the Forcemasters Q and E.

----------


## krysden77

i don't understand
playing assassin and i can't rollback throught the door at 1st boss
what am i doing wrong? pls halp :gusta:

is that the right door?

----------


## owneduser

> is that the right door?


can't you read?

only works @Hall of Ogong

----------


## soullmmate

7mins is best time in my FM. How you guys do it in 3-5 min? What is your stats(like crit rate/crid dmg/attack power) ?

----------


## PhAnToM1004

i was in the stream when this was found, use it whilest you can because the devs DO know about it

----------


## kjarlot

> i was in the stream when this was found, use it whilest you can because the devs DO know about it


What do you guys think the likelyhood of getting banned for it is? I'm torn between going full monkey and using it as much as possible, or stay away since it's something NCsoft is absolutely aware of.

----------


## PvE Boost

> What do you guys think the likelyhood of getting banned for it is? I'm torn between going full monkey and using it as much as possible, or stay away since it's something NCsoft is absolutely aware of.


Doing this has become a normal thing, and even expected, when you try to do the dungeon using F8. If they were to start banning anyone using this, then that would be a lot of people. However, I have no idea what the likelihood would be.

----------


## mykki

> 7mins is best time in my FM. How you guys do it in 3-5 min? What is your stats(like crit rate/crid dmg/attack power) ?


Well first of all if you really want speed runs then you chose wrong class atleast for time being. But anyway im Assassin with fully upgraded gear.
55% crit, 205% crit dmg, 445 AP. I can pretty much skip all the adds on fight and just nuke boss.

----------


## zuekaal

So i have been running this alot with a 2 assassin setup, everytime i try to solo he will reset at the 25% shadow ilussion. My ping isnt the greatest so i cant guarantee permastealth to skip the shadows. Any tips how not to reset him?

----------


## mykki

> So i have been running this alot with a 2 assassin setup, everytime i try to solo he will reset at the 25% shadow ilussion. My ping isnt the greatest so i cant guarantee permastealth to skip the shadows. Any tips how not to reset him?


Yes. Dont stay in stealth too long when boss is in phase. 

Personally im doing it like this when boss goes to air. Ill nuke add for 8-10 seconds in stealth then i pop out from stealth and finish add

----------


## fsny0

AFAIK he resets for assassins, when the lightning for the miniboss doesn't find a target

----------

